# Bassmasters at Lake Allatoona



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

I wonder why the bsssmasters have never come to Lake Altoona.
 If they ever fished Lake Allatoona what do you think would happen and who do you think would win?


----------



## riprap (Jun 21, 2014)

I would say very few would come in with a 4 pound spot this time of year, but it has happened by the same person every Tuesday night. Hmmmm.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> I wonder why the bsssmasters have never come to Lake Altoona.
> If they ever fished Lake Allatoona what do you think would happen and who do you think would win?


The visitation/size ratio is what I was told about twenty years ago, along with the fans want to see atleast fifty 12 lb sacks. 
I would put my money on a local at allatoona, maybe one of the local tour experienced guys. Allatoona has a few locals that have won on the tour before. 
Eric Nethery comes to mind.

Millsaps would win big fish, I would put $50 on it.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

4lb spots are far and few at Allatoona


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> 4lb spots are far and few at Allatoona


A few say that fish was a largemouth, maybe riprap can clear it up


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> A few say that fish was a largemouth, maybe riprap can clear it up



 Oh yeah if anybody can, its him.
 so if that 5 pound spot was a largemouth that means he's only caught 2  ,4 pound spots in two weeks. that could be done.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

How many Georgia lakes have the bassmasters been to?
 Lake Lanier
 West Point
 Lake Seminole
 Lake Hartwell
 anybody know if any other lakes?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> How many Georgia lakes have the bassmasters been to?
> Lake Lanier
> West Point
> Lake Seminole
> ...


  Sinclair. My neighbor has a pic of Frits fishing his dock.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh yeah I didn't remember that one. was it David Frits. I havn't heard that name in awhile.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Oh yeah I didn't remember that one. was it David Frits. I havn't heard that name in awhile.


 David Fritts, Shaw grigsby, Denny Brauer, KVD, Rick Clunn, you know the real fisherman


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2014)

It would be cool to have one of the match fishing tourneys on Allatoona.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> David Fritts, Shaw grigsby, Denny Brauer, KVD, Rick Clunn, you know the real fisherman



KVD? who is that. wasn't there some pro.... Greg something.....


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

The Greg guy was supposed to be a real good local at Lake Altoona


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> The Greg guy was supposed to be a real good local at Lake Altoona


 Greg Rymer has the 16lb record, but I don't remember him being unbeatable. Mtr3333 is fishing the Rymer stump pretty regular.  I don't know many of the new hotshoes, but a few post on here from time to time.


----------



## riprap (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd like to see the camera on our local pro's to see how they catch 10lb bags consistently on toona. Two weeks ago 5 lbs was second and 14 was first.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

The pros would probably go throw a fish head spin on the rock walls an come in with 24 pounds.


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 21, 2014)

riprap said:


> I'd like to see the camera on our local pro's to see how they catch 10lb bags consistently on toona. Two weeks ago 5 lbs was second and 14 was first.



Thats because the 2 who won this past tuesday werent there


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

If the pros went to Allatoona and you paid attention to the Bass Trac u would laugh when half of them was showing  putting it on the trailer at 1:00. they would be so mad that they would be throwing there G Loomis is in the   lake , Costa sunglasses would be in the woods, kicking their power poles off the boat.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

Those guys came out of nowhere maybe they won't ever be back. they had all large mouth I think. they caught all of them out of one Cove they won't be there anymore.
 I heard that the one guy was more of a catfisherman so that must have been a one hit wonder on the large mouth


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Is the pros went to Allatoona and you paid attention to the Bass Tracker u would laugh when half of them was showing  putting it on the trailer at 1:00. they would be so mad that they would be throwing there G Loomis is in the   lake , Costa sunglasses would be in the woods, kicking their power poles off the boat.


 the most impressed I have ever been in pro tourney fishing, was Roland Martin getting laughed at when he showed up in Connecticut with a tracker 60hp jet.

He mopped the place up in that little boat up the river it's normal to see now days.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> the most impressed I have ever been in pro tourney fishing, was Roland Martin getting laughed at when he showed up in Connecticut with a tracker 60hp jet.
> 
> He mopped the place up in that little boat up the river it's normal to see now days.



 Yeah Im fixin to trade my z 520 in a river rocket with a 250  inboard jet  and two power poles


----------



## Luckybuck (Jun 21, 2014)

Size of lake and lack of larger tournament size facilities.


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Those guys came out of nowhere maybe they won't ever be back. they had all large mouth I think. they caught all of them out of one Cove they won't be there anymore.
> I heard that the one guy was more of a catfisherman so that must have been a one hit wonder on the large mouth



Im sure they will be back, thats not the first money they've won on the toona...... probably wont be the last. 
The old man has turned into a cat fisherman because he has gotten so old he cant stand up to bass fish like he used to back in his prime.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> Im sure they will be back, thats not the first money they've won on the toona...... probably wont be the last.
> The old man has turned into a cat fisherman because he has gotten so old he cant stand up to bass fish like he used to back in his prime.



 Somebody told me they saw the boys who won fishing real shallow and I mean real shallow like throwing topwater up on the land.


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 21, 2014)

The old mans eye sight is getting bad too, the younger one has to do all the driving now.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

Man I hope he was okay. I heard he was kinda fragile.
 That guy with a cane pole needs to be fishing a little more to the left I think they're holding tight to structure


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 21, 2014)

It would definitely be interesting to see, I wonder what it would take to win if there was a professional tournament out there this time of year.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> How many Georgia lakes have the bassmasters been to?
> Lake Lanier
> West Point
> Lake Seminole
> ...


Clarks Hill
Eufaula


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> I wonder why the bsssmasters have never come to Lake Altoona.
> If they ever fished Lake Allatoona what do you think would happen and who do you think would win?



The locals are fierce competition...



riprap said:


> I would say very few would come in with a 4 pound spot this time of year, but it has happened by the same person every Tuesday night. Hmmmm.



Wait for that 6 lb fish coming up soon...


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 21, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> The locals are fierce competition...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for that 6 lb fish coming up soon...



May need to wait a week or two more just to give a few more folks a chance at some money before the 6lber cove gets fished.


----------



## slant8 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Is the pros went to Allatoona and you paid attention to the Bass Tracker u would laugh when half of them was showing  putting it on the trailer at 1:00. they would be so mad that they would be throwing there G Loomis is in the   lake , Costa sunglasses would be in the woods, kicking their power poles off the boat.



gotta be the funniest thing ever on GON!

agree!


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Jun 21, 2014)

Clarks hill hosted the 1973 classic as well. http://www.bassmaster.com/tournaments/1973-bassmaster-classic


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 21, 2014)

slant8 said:


> gotta be the funniest thing ever on GON!
> 
> agree!



You dont think they would come in with 15lbs?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> You dont think they would come in with 15lbs?


 The DNR shock boat can't catch 15 lbs


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 21, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> The DNR shock boat can't catch 15 lbs



That depends on who's ridin' shotgun....


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> The locals are fierce competition...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for that 6 lb fish coming up soon...



6lbs of fish that sounds right. i have weighed in 6lbs many times up threre .Ill tell u how to do it......take every thing u have ever caught a bass on.I mean your good stuff!fish daylight to dark I mean fish your butt off.and maybe if your good you will have 6-7 lbs to tote to the scales.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 21, 2014)

RE185 said:


> 6lbs of fish that sounds right. i have weighed in 6lbs many times up threre .Ill tell u how to do it......take every thing u have ever caught a bass on.I mean your good stuff!fish daylight to dark I mean fish your butt off.and maybe if your good you will have 6-7 lbs to tote to the scales.



My smallest 5 fish limit on Toona was 5.44. I weighed them for the points. Which series were you fishing with those heavyweight catches?


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

We have won some money  in club tournaments up there with 9-10lbs in the spring.  we won a tuesday nite one time back when cowboy ran them with 13lbs one night in the rain. i know they are in there. about 8 years ago I was up there in March and i caught a 4 lb spot and a 3lb spot on back to back cast and havent caught a 3or4lber since then in that lake


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

I think we broke a record last week with the smallest 5 fish limit ever.
 4.78  haha


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 21, 2014)

5 fish for 4.78lbs takes some skill!


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 21, 2014)

In Allatoona's defense, it took more to win the monday night & tuesday night allatoona tournament than it did to win the tuesday night brushy branch tournament. I think my buddy told me it took 10.04 lbs to win Brushy


----------



## RE185 (Jun 21, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> 5 fish for 4.78lbs takes some skill!



 We were pretty excited!
 It does take a lot of patience to give the small fish time to eat the bait. One of the ones we weighed  in was very aggressive he swallowed the whole beetle spin!


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 21, 2014)

gotta quit using the beetle spins and start throwing 16-20" swim baits. I use the bull powered herring


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 22, 2014)

RE185 said:


> I think we broke a record last week with the smallest 5 fish limit ever.
> 4.78  haha



Not the record!


----------



## blt152 (Jun 22, 2014)

RE185 said:


> If the pros went to Allatoona and you paid attention to the Bass Trac u would laugh when half of them was showing  putting it on the trailer at 1:00. they would be so mad that they would be throwing there G Loomis is in the   lake , Costa sunglasses would be in the woods, kicking their power poles off the boat.



Would only happen if Mike Iconelli was fishing there!!


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 22, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Not the record!



They should have a tournament at allatoona to see who can come in with the smallest 5 fish sack, all fish have to be at least 12".


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 22, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> They should have a tournament at allatoona to see who can come in with the smallest 5 fish sack, all fish have to be at least 12".



There is a big fish little fish one fish wonder out of Stamp every Tues.

 And, RE185 keep after that RECORD and see how quick you can break it.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 22, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> They should have a tournament at allatoona to see who can come in with the smallest 5 fish sack, all fish have to be at least 12".



 Now you're on to something! We should put on a couple pot tournaments like that.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 22, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> There is a big fish little fish one fish wonder out of Stamp every Tues.
> 
> And, RE185 keep after that RECORD and see how quick you can break it.



I will mtr , hard work and determination will pay off. I think I can get under 4 pounds.


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 22, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Now you're on to something! We should put on a couple pot tournaments like that.



That would have to be the funniest tournament ever held, and i cant think of a better venue.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 22, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> That would have to be the funniest tournament ever held, and i cant think of a better venue.



Jackson...


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 22, 2014)

Sounds like Allatoona would be a great venue for Major League Fishing.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jun 22, 2014)

Dint know what y'all are talkin about but I got a cove that I can pull 10 plus pounds of spots out of on any given day


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 23, 2014)

I can pull 50 lbs of spots out of a few coves on allatoona. The problem is they only let you weigh 5 not 50  not to mention they use a certified scale and not an internet scale.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Bassboy17 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## gsp754 (Jun 23, 2014)

Stickemdeep said:


> Dint know what y'all are talkin about but I got a cove that I can pull 10 plus pounds of spots out of on any given day



I dont believe you, where is this cove at? I will go fish it and see if youre telling the truth.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 23, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Clarks Hill
> Eufaula



Russell as well... Early 90s I believe


----------



## JRDIII (Jun 23, 2014)

OK guys, I've enjoyed this humorous thread, but in all seriousness can somebody tell me why Allatoona is what it is? If I recall correctly, when I was a youngster back in '70s Allatoona had a reputation as something of a hot spot for largemouth, no? Maybe I am misremembering, but the 16 lb. 9 oz. record would seem comparable to any lake in the state. What caused the decline? I've been there several times over the last couple of years looking for spots and largemouth and I've never done very well, but I've never been shut out either. Biggest fish I've caught was probably 3+ lbs.


----------



## jzFish (Jun 23, 2014)

JRDIII said:


> OK guys, I've enjoyed this humorous thread, but in all seriousness can somebody tell me why Allatoona is what it is? If I recall correctly, when I was a youngster back in '70s Allatoona had a reputation as something of a hot spot for largemouth, no? Maybe I am misremembering, but the 16 lb. 9 oz. record would seem comparable to any lake in the state. What caused the decline? I've been there several times over the last couple of years looking for spots and largemouth and I've never done very well, but I've never been shut out either. Biggest fish I've caught was probably 3+ lbs.



Great questions. I sure wish it fished better with where it is located. Don't get me wrong, I've had some great fishing from the bank over the years and now from my kayak...but what gives, is it a bait fish issue? It's pretty rare that I even hear about big spots or largemouth being caught there.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 23, 2014)

JRDIII said:


> OK guys, I've enjoyed this humorous thread, but in all seriousness can somebody tell me why Allatoona is what it is? If I recall correctly, when I was a youngster back in '70s Allatoona had a reputation as something of a hot spot for largemouth, no? Maybe I am misremembering, but the 16 lb. 9 oz. record would seem comparable to any lake in the state. What caused the decline? I've been there several times over the last couple of years looking for spots and largemouth and I've never done very well, but I've never been shut out either. Biggest fish I've caught was probably 3+ lbs.



Allatoona is a mature lake with little wood cover or grass to promote solid LM habitat year round. Some people will come in here and say,"well the tree cutting project...". Bulloney. Much of that cover is high and dry 6-8 mos out of the year which brings me to the next factor.

During the spawn, lake levels fluctuate too often which can cause a failure in the LM spawn. Since LM usually spawn shallower than spots, the spots spawning often 8-12 feet remain successful and are also less targeted visually by fishermen. There was a week this year where I saw good LM nesting in less than 2 feet of water with the level falling. Spots are just better competitors than  LM in this type of upland reservoir. JMHO.


----------



## riprap (Jun 23, 2014)

There are tons and tons of baitfish in Allatoona. I'm not sure of the great 70's some people talk about. I know plenty of old timers who have been club fishing since the 70's. The weights that come in now are comparable to those days and they cringe when you bring up Allatoona.


----------



## Jblcope (Jun 23, 2014)

The Bass Master Classic was at Clarks Hill in 1973.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jun 23, 2014)

JRDIII said:


> OK guys, I've enjoyed this humorous thread, but in all seriousness can somebody tell me why Allatoona is what it is? If I recall correctly, when I was a youngster back in '70s Allatoona had a reputation as something of a hot spot for largemouth, no? Maybe I am misremembering, but the 16 lb. 9 oz. record would seem comparable to any lake in the state. What caused the decline? I've been there several times over the last couple of years looking for spots and largemouth and I've never done very well, but I've never been shut out either. Biggest fish I've caught was probably 3+ lbs.



Allatoona was a VERY good largemouth lake up until about the early 90's....5-8 lb fish were fairly common, with larger ones showing up more often that you'd think....I know of quite a few over 10....up to 13.....and that doesn't include the 16-9....and, it was one of the best winter lakes I've ever fished.....I was always surprised when I didn't catch at least a 5 lb'er....but, I didn't go near it in the summer...I basically only fished it Nov-Jan.

there were also some HUGE spots in it, too....I saw two 7 lb'ers....and, I weighed one of them myself...

and, Allatoona has ALWAYS fluctuated.....see for yourself....

http://water.sam.usace.army.mil/gage/act/proa1-55.txt

that ain't the biggest factor in the decline of the largemouth....it's she same thing that happened to Weiss, Neely-Henry, and several other lakes that produced big fish regularly....but, I'm not getting into that argument.....I KNOW what I've seen...


----------



## JRDIII (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow, that's some awesome nostalgia Fishlipps! I wasn't looking to open a can of worms (so to speak), but when you say you don't want to get into that argument, I assume it has something to do with the introduction of striper and/or non-native bait fish? Only asking because I genuinely don't know.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 23, 2014)

Fishlipps only has one blue pen though.


----------



## riprap (Jun 23, 2014)

JRDIII said:


> Wow, that's some awesome nostalgia Fishlipps! I wasn't looking to open a can of worms (so to speak), but when you say you don't want to get into that argument, I assume it has something to do with the introduction of striper and/or non-native bait fish? Only asking because I genuinely don't know.



Probably fishing pressure, but you can still catch the bigger spots and largemouth in the winter. In the winter there is a fair amount of the lake you don't have to worry about fishing.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jun 23, 2014)

JRDIII said:


> Wow, that's some awesome nostalgia Fishlipps! I wasn't looking to open a can of worms (so to speak), but when you say you don't want to get into that argument, I assume it has something to do with the introduction of striper and/or non-native bait fish? Only asking because I genuinely don't know.



nope...nothing to do with stripers....or baitfish...


----------



## BrianB72 (Jun 23, 2014)

JRDIII, It has to do with tournament fishing and targeting spawning fish in the Spring. Catching females off the bed putting them in your livewell taking them 10 miles from where you caught them. Just for somebody else to do the same thing the next day. Year after year that takes its toll on any lake. With the lack of cover year round for fry to grow and all of this relocating. Allatoona never stood a chance. I'm just glad I like Tim got to see her in her hay day.
With that said I fish lots of tourneys. So I too am to blame!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jun 23, 2014)

BrianB72 said:


> JRDIII, It has to do with tournament fishing and targeting spawning fish in the Spring. Catching females off the bed putting them in your livewell taking them 10 miles from where you caught them. Just for somebody else to do the same thing the next day. Year after year that takes its toll on any lake. With the lack of cover year round for fry to grow and all of this relocating. Allatoona never stood a chance. I'm just glad I like Tim got to see her in her hay day.
> With that said I fish lots of tourneys. So I too am to blame!



GIVE THIS MAN A CEEEGAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......you hit it right on the head, Brian..


----------



## BrianB72 (Jun 23, 2014)

Tim you didn't think I was listening did you? lol


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jun 23, 2014)

shame, shame...lol...you must said something bad...


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 23, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Allatoona is a mature lake with little wood cover or grass to promote solid LM habitat year round. Some people will come in here and say,"well the tree cutting project...". Bulloney. Much of that cover is high and dry 6-8 mos out of the year which brings me to the next factor.
> 
> During the spawn, lake levels fluctuate too often which can cause a failure in the LM spawn. Since LM usually spawn shallower than spots, the spots spawning often 8-12 feet remain successful and are also less targeted visually by fishermen. There was a week this year where I saw good LM nesting in less than 2 feet of water with the level falling. Spots are just better competitors than  LM in this type of upland reservoir. JMHO.



Uh that nail was hammered in post 61.



Fishlipps Revisited said:


> GIVE THIS MAN A CEEEGAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......you hit it right on the head, Brian..


----------



## BrianB72 (Jun 23, 2014)

Nothing bad just the wrong letters lol.


----------



## BrianB72 (Jun 23, 2014)

mtr3333 I just added the tournament factor in to what you were saying. Wasn't stepping on any toes


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 23, 2014)

BrianB72 said:


> mtr3333 I just added the tournament factor in to what you were saying. Wasn't stepping on any toes



I know that. But, as we both know on Toona that's included with fishermen. I've given this example before and given the numbers on the tournaments each week on Toona. Several years ago I would fish Sat, Sun, Mon, Tues, Weds, and sometimes a Fri or Thurs tournament thrown in. That doesn't include the 3 tuesday tournaments, two Weds plus the other club tournaments each week.


----------



## BrianB72 (Jun 23, 2014)

Your right there's more fishing pressure on toona than any other lake it's size I believe. It takes a beating day in and day out. It is a much better lake in the winter time when most won't fish.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jun 23, 2014)

*just wait....*

.....if Allatoona is considered 'hammered' now....what will happen when Cabela's and Bass Pro [or whatever the 'other' large sporting goods store is being built] opens and even more folks are drawn to 'toona! 
And I was just wondering about all the new boat sales including test drives that will help 'pave' the lake with boats, much less the new fishing boats that will float!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jun 23, 2014)

it will be like many other lakes.....you won't be able to fish where you WANT to, you'll only be able to fish where you CAN.....and, that will suck boulders...

fortunately, I have 33 days of PTO/year, so, I can squeeze in a lot of days during the week.....and, as I can't fish as long, hard, and often as I used to when I was 30-ish, I make it work....and, it works pretty well....

as for the rest of the masses, my condolences....


----------



## riprap (Jun 23, 2014)

The "draw" for me to Allatoona is that it's the closest lake for me to go to, and an 8 pound bag is considered a good bag. I'm not going to waste my time in a tournament where I know it's going to take 20lbs to win.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 23, 2014)

I guess if you can't beat em work harder. since there is not much structure to fish I guess if you have time you could go up there and build 10 or 12 brush piles a year . I have found many brush piles up there and caught fish off of them but it seems that you catch more fish off the fresh ones with green leaves still on them. and like riprap said there is plenty of bait in the lake.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 23, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> I know that. But, as we both know on Toona that's included with fishermen. I've given this example before and given the numbers on the tournaments each week on Toona. Several years ago I would fish Sat, Sun, Mon, Tues, Weds, and sometimes a Fri or Thurs tournament thrown in. That doesn't include the 3 tuesday tournaments, two Weds plus the other club tournaments each week.



 It seems like you could fish around the boat ramps where the tournaments come out of and do pretty good since this where all the fish get turned loose but you still catch the same old dinks


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 23, 2014)

RE185 said:


> It seems like you could fish around the boat ramps where the tournaments come out of and do pretty good since this where all the fish get turned loose but you still catch the same old dinks


 if you time it right, they will float right to ya.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 23, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> if you time it right, they will float right to ya.



The ones swimming in circles take awhile.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 23, 2014)

I guess you just need your tournament weigh in to be about 30 or 40 minutes after the other tournament. so the floaters are still kicking a little


----------



## riprap (Jun 23, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> if you time it right, they will float right to ya.



I wonder if they swim right back in the bags to show their face again?


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jun 23, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> I dont believe you, where is this cove at? I will go fish it and see if youre telling the truth.



Well to start it's got water in it and is with in 20 miles of the dam


----------



## RE185 (Jun 23, 2014)

The hand is quicker than the eye. Especially in the dark!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Stickemdeep said:


> Well to start it's got water in it and is with in 20 miles of the dam


 Sounds like another Rymer cove fisherman. You ever see Mtr3333 in there


----------



## RE185 (Jun 23, 2014)

Brushcreek said:


> Russell as well... Early 90s I believe



 Really ,I never knew that.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 23, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Sounds like another Rymer cove fisherman. You ever see Mtr3333 in there



I wonder how many big fish like that get eaten by turtles. I got to find this cove. Then I might start fishing big time. I'll be on my way. I'll get me a boat wrap and a fancy shirt. Then I can apply for that porchstaff membership.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jun 24, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Really ,I never knew that.



Looks like it was 96 and 98... There's some awesome old school video coverage on youtube

http://youtu.be/xlqyqmwZ44k


----------



## RE185 (Jun 24, 2014)

Brushcreek said:


> Looks like it was 96 and 98... There's some awesome old school video coverage on youtube
> 
> http://youtu.be/xlqyqmwZ44k



Cool ill check it out.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 26, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Those guys came out of nowhere maybe they won't ever be back. they had all large mouth I think. they caught all of them out of one Cove they won't be there anymore.
> I heard that the one guy was more of a catfisherman so that must have been a one hit wonder on the large mouth


I must be following a different tourney, the Tuesday nighter has a team on fire right now, and I don't think they come out of no where. it happens quite a bit when someone finds some fish....they dry up eventually.


----------



## riprap (Jun 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I must be following a different tourney, the Tuesday nighter has a team on fire right now, and I don't think they come out of no where. it happens quite a bit when someone finds some fish....they dry up eventually.



That team is on fire. 4 weeks in a row big fish. We got 2nd two weeks ago with 5.20 and they had 14lbs.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 26, 2014)

riprap said:


> That team is on fire. 4 weeks in a row big fish. We got 2nd two weeks ago with 5.20 and they had 14lbs.


You should be happy, every time I fished one, six pounds didn't draw a check.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 26, 2014)

I was talking bout the team two weeks ago that had 12 lbs they havent been back. they had 2  3lbers.i heard they. caught them on beetle spins.


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 26, 2014)

RE185 said:


> I was talking bout the team two weeks ago that had 12 lbs they havent been back. they had 2  3lbers.i heard they. caught them on beetle spins.



Them two came in just to throw a little water on the other teams fire


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 26, 2014)

RE185 said:


> I was talking bout the team two weeks ago that had 12 lbs they havent been back. they had 2  3lbers.i heard they. caught them on beetle spins.


 I think that team was a couple of cross dressers, they won't be back.


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I think that team was a couple of cross dressers, they won't be back.



 I hear they can take some top notch selfies though.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I think that team was a couple of cross dressers, they won't be back.



 I guess they came to see the guys and "check out" the competition.


----------



## RE185 (Jun 26, 2014)

Now that you mention it i think I remember those two fishin some of the couples tournaments back with HD put them on.


----------

